# Editor fired for anti-Obama headline says bosses responded to pressure



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Editor fired for anti-Obama headline says bosses responded to pressure*

Published August 02, 2013
FoxNews.com


A Tennessee newspaper editor who was fired for a headline critical of President Obama says his bosses bowed to pressure from the president's supporters, claiming he wouldn't have been canned if he had said the same of former President George W. Bush.
Drew Johnson's editorial







, titled "Take your jobs plan and shove it, Mr. President: Your policies have harmed Chattanooga enough," went viral and drew national attention earlier this week when Obama visited the city.
The Chattanooga Times Free Press editorial page editor was later ousted. The newspaper released a statement Thursday saying Johnson had been fired for "placing a headline on an editorial outside of normal editing procedures."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/08/02/editor-fired-for-anti-obama-headline-says-bosses-responded-to-pressure/?test=latestnews#ixzz2aponQbj6


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I've lived in TN for three years and I can count on one hand the number of times I've read the local paper from the area or watched the local news. I just don't. However, that being said, it sucks that this guy was fired for what is really total bullshit. If we had a Republican as POTUS at this very moment, every frigging liberal news outlet would be bashing him to no end and not a thing would be done about it.

I frigging despise the liberal media.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Who knew that the U.S. would turn into the U.S.S.R in just two presidential terms


----------

